# Training plans for the week of Nov. 13 to 19



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

And yet another week has slipped past! They just fly by. As they say, life is like a roll of toilet paper, the closer you get to the end the faster it goes.
Anyway, what's up this week?

Here's ours:

Sunday--off (working and supposed to rain)
Monday--off (working and Toby has vet appointment)
Tuesday---hoping to get training partner out here. I want to do some mixed marks/blinds. 
Wednesday---agility private lesson
Thursday---Dan's
Friday and Saturday----off (working)


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I hope to get my truck back from the shop soon. I want to get back out in the field. I need to work on some things. We will be hunting this year and working continental style preserve shoots.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sunday: Agility run thrus followed by an obedience seminar.
Monday: Weaves, obedience, stays etc
Tuesday: Towhee has obedience class
Wednesday: Casey, Faelan & Towhee all have agility class
Thursday: Drop in Obedeince
Friday: Obedience & agility at home
Saturday: plans open right now

Focus spots: Weaves at speed, Pinwheels & serpentines. I also need to start building distance with Faelan in agility - I do not want to slow him down, but I do want to start Qing in JWW so distance is required.

Towhee: Drop out of motion, Drop on signal, rally exercises that have fronts & finishes
Faelan: Sit Stays, Random drops, slow heeling, recalls

Casey: happy, happy joy joy

I talked to an obedience exhibitor & instructor today about setting up every other week privates through out the winter (at least) for preparing Faelan for Utility & start concentrating on getting his scores consistently in the upper 190 range. My other instructor shows in agility most weekends and heads down south for the winters now. This will also be to start Ms Towhee up for her obedience career. We have worked together on and off in the past and she has always been able to pinpoint issues to be worked on and methods that will help correct them with methods suited to the individual dog.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We had a pretty good training day today with our group. Did a few doubles...mostly I actually enjoyed watching other people train their dogs. You can learn a lot from that. It's very hard to refrain from doing blinds now at training but I don't want to get over zealous. Scout needs to master this final PB (she's very close) and then we can start the process. I am so excited!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

It's frightening how things change. I used to think FF was so horrible, and now in watching a friend get her show golden bitch started in field work all I can think about is how much FF would really, really help that dog. Currently she worries around ducks and doesn't want to touch them....and she sometimes has to encourage the dog a few times to go get the bumper. Of course for whatever reason she doesn't want to FF--but I just can't help but think now that I have more experience under my belt how much setting that expectation of going and getting it the first time would really help!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I so agree! I think a big part of the problem is the name, "force" seems to imply something evil. Make it should be called something like "reliable retrieve training".




GoldenSail said:


> It's frightening how things change. I used to think FF was so horrible, and now in watching a friend get her show golden bitch started in field work all I can think about is how much FF would really, really help that dog. Currently she worries around ducks and doesn't want to touch them....and she sometimes has to encourage the dog a few times to go get the bumper. Of course for whatever reason she doesn't want to FF--but I just can't help but think now that I have more experience under my belt how much setting that expectation of going and getting it the first time would really help!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I so agree! I think a big part of the problem is the name, "force" seems to imply something evil. Make it should be called something like "reliable retrieve training".


How about the "mandatory retrieve"


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

we will spend as much time as we can this week on stays. He is fine at the house, but can get whiney when we are away from home. So I will need find some new places I can go to work. Two nights I don't get off work until after dark so we probably won't get to do anything on those nights.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My training partner came out this morning and we did some nice training. I really needed to get outside and be with Tito after everything going on with Toby this morning, it did my heart and soul wonders.
Ran a single-blind-single combination, he did a great job. The ran a single-single-blind, and he also did a great job, so we finished it off with a double and a blind, which went great. My partner set out 3 cold blinds, Tito only had an issue (as in, blew me off) on one of them, and it was only one cast refusal. Also did some honor and "no bird" exercises, so a very good morning here.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

After this past Saturday, when the hunters shot a couple of pheasants while we were out in my backyard, my dogs flushed a pheasant on our hike and they all surrounded the tree where the big ole rooster took refuge; Casey and Faelan both had their mouths wide open while their tails were wagging and their heads were raised to the skies - just waiting to catch the bird in case it fell like the birds on Saturday <sigh> it didn't.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Yikes! I feel like I haven't been on in forever. I guess that's actually a good thing considering that I have two exams this week. So we had a great time at the Dahl's, but unfortunately, I haven't had much time to actually work on things we talked about. I finally took some time today to get out, but I decided to work on some obedience since I hadn't for a bit. I had to slow down a bit on his heeling but we did get some really good straight lines with great attention. I also did a bunch of "ready"s, working on getting his head to shoot up in heel position. He finally figured out that if he keeps his head up the whole time he is sitting there, he gets TONS of treats and released. I had been working on fronts with treats in both hands, but he was struggling a bit. So I tried using a ball under my chin. Worked like a charm once he figured out how he could get me to drop it for him. It was really cool to watch him trying out all sorts of different things instead of the correct front. He's such a little thinker  Also started the moving down, throwing the ball behind him after. He's definitely got that idea down. I have tomorrow off again (except for studying) so I'm going to get some field training in. Lots of holds and line manners. Then some fun marks or something. 

Ok, back to studying!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We are in a good groove with training obedience & field every other day. Last night we drove down to Ocala to the MADTA building for open floor. Slater did heeling, some recalls, stand for exam with a novel judge (I train so much by myself I think it's important to find "new" judges for SFE), and stays. Here is a short video of him heeling:





Today we went out to Williston for field training, trained on the big pond.
Set up 3 marks, one following the shore about 65 yards through a bunch of mud and weeds, middle one a long big swim about 85 yards across the pond then hidden in some weeds, and a third one we used a bumper boy shooter, bird launched from behind us at the line forward into the water. Blind was closer to shore basically the same direction as mark #1, rather cheaty down the shore blind, then put up another blind across the pond away from the marks that was basically get-in-and-swim.
I did the two long birds as singles for Fisher, and the middle bird as a single for Slater. 
Slater first, he did the double with the two long birds and shooter as a diversion on the way back. He got his go-bird just fine and completely fell apart on the memory bird! I'm not sure if he forgot, was confused, or what, but he also was completely focused on the bird in my HAND (go bird) and kept looking at it when I was trying to send him for the memory bird! When I finally sent him he took a few strokes in the water then turned around like, HUH? And was still looking at the bird in my hand. Not sure if he was just obsessing over it, if I somehow inadvertently encouraged this recently, or what. Of course we had just the winger at that mark so no gunner to help (thought doing this as a single first would avoid needing help) but we used the sound to eventually get him out there, then he was like Oh yeah! You mean this bird out HERE???!!!?!? He did a lovely job on the diversion, then we lined up for the blind and it was more confusion. He jumped in and sorta swam around and started heading back to where the bumper boy was. Well hello. Yes I could have handled -- it was a blind -- but good lord, the point of a blind is not to jump in then instantly start slopping around. I called him back, did a heel-nick-heel (with a low 2 -- I think it more gave me something to do than really correct him) then sent him again, he dove in and got about halfway out before I had to handle, so that was good. 
Not sure what all of that was, but I think I need to KISS with Slater for the next few sessions. I ended up running two water blinds with him at the end of the day, similar length (say, 60-70 yards swims straight across) this time with blind stakes and he did a lovely job. All I really want is him to head in with purpose and not be weird 
Okay, Fisher up next. Did long birds as memory birds and the short breaking bird as the go-bird. Despite the fact he "almost" broke -- crept a few feet but held it until being released -- he was AWESOME. Good dog!!! He two-whistled the shoreline blind (and even took a very literal cast on the first cast into the water, which was a good dog) and one-whistled the long out-to-sea blind. I have worked on nothing but very simple baseball casting and very simple lining drills with Fisher and it has brought his confidence at the line up and anxiety down. When I said "Dead bird - sit" on both blinds he instantly locked on and took gorgeous initial lines. He can do it if we keep things cool.
The star of the day was my mom and her pup, Harvin. Harvin is almost 3 yrs old, Fisher x Brooke. Just about 2 months ago we started throwing the bumper for Harvin and teaching Mom how to handle him. They are doing amazing! He is a VERY good marker and very trainable. He goes in the water like nobody's business. Today he fetched 4 bumpers in the water, two single on land with cover, and then met a duck. To that he said, um, ewwww!!!!! But I helped and put it in his mouth for him and pointed him at my mom, he carried it all the way back to her. We did this twice. I think before long we'll have him picking up the duck. I will have to FF him but he actually is pretty good at holding onto the bumper (and duck). 
There's our little day!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like a great day, Anney. I think Slater was just having a Tito day, lol. I sure wish we could train water, we are done now until March.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, and great video, too! Fisher's attention is awesome.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh, and great video, too! Fisher's attention is awesome.


Thanks  The vid was Slater though (he's the little fat blonde one...just like his mom! LOL)


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

We did some field training and obedience yesterday. Scout knows the PB fairly well know and is very fired up when I take her to the field. The first few runs you could send her on a drop of a dime she's that ready and focused to take off. However, as we get to 7,8,9 retrieves she slows down a bit, but is still willing. I have also finally made the decision to collar fetch. I've been back on forth with that one in talking to various people and struggling with only two hands to get started. But, my friend showed me how and helped me get going. The extra hand was nice and so far I am glad I am doing it. Next dog I will probably not think twice about it.

Obedience was good but I am reminded that I need to slow down. I did a lot of training on my own when Scout was a puppy just from reading various books and watching videos with just wanting the end result (i.e. title). Now that I am getting lessons and refocused we have to retrain a lot of stuff to neaten it up. Ugh, and I am NOT a patient person  Her heeling is very good and we experimented last night to find the right pace for us which is 122 beats per minute. This is a little on the fast side of average which suits us well. She needs to be horribly proofed as the little dog can still be easily distracted by random things--yes, even down to the tape on the floor at a trial. She got proofed real hard last night with her attention. I had to stand in front of a mirror and she had to focus on my armband. My trainer stood next to us to start. She didn't walk up though, because she did not want to create a bad impression in Scout's head of a person walking up and stressing her out. Then she proceeded to slowly move her hands, touch the dog etc. Later she grabbed a tennis ball and was playing with it within inches of Scout progressing up to bouncing it on the floor and rolling it around her feet. Finally she pulled out some cheese and slowly unwrapped it standing next to me, slowly pulled pieces off, slowly ate a piece or two, wiggled cheese inches from her face and off to the side, then dropped and rolled it. Scout did very well with all of this, although she did need to be corrected at times. I am pretty proud. We need a lot of this moving forward.

The other thing with Scout is that we are working on slow with the exercises she is learning. There is no problem with fast, but Scout has a hard time slowing down on any exercise and wants to charge through it. Although she can back up in heel, it happens so quickly and robustly that we have to focus on doing it very controlled and slow. Slow heeling is painful and she wants to forge oh so badly but it makes her focus harder as well.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I need to read slower and more carefully! Slater looks awesome!!!



K9-Design said:


> Thanks  The vid was Slater though (he's the little fat blonde one...just like his mom! LOL)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Lisa, it's funny to watch Tito heel slowly, he walks real stiff legged (almost bow legged) in the back, trying to keep himself slowed down. It looks downright silly!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Faelan has real issues with the slow as well - it is not natural for him LOL

Seriously, I have a private coming up to help me with this since he really does not seem to understand it


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

My instructor in the past has told me to practice slow and only slow to gain some control of my girlie. Actually it is particularly difficult when field training because she is shaking uncontrollably, whining, and bouncing in place but I make her walk nicely to the line. We failed at backing up in heel only because she does it so quickly and turbo charged and is not with me....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Flip was giving me really crummy slows over the weekend. He kept trying to forge and go wide. So we did a lot of slows where after every couple of steps forward I would take a diaganol step back and to the right. Which cause him to think back and to the right with his body. And we got two perfect slows in his run.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Today was not as good as yesterday. My training partner came out again this morning, we are trying to squeeze as much training as we can into the last few days of the tolerable weather. 
I am of the opinion that training consecutive days isn't good for Tito. Tomorrow we go to Dan's, and we'll see how he does since that's his 3rd consecutive day.
He had a hard time on the memory bird of the first double. We did a double and a blind, and he amazed me by scenting the blind, which was a good 40 yards away in alfalfa, and heading for it instead of the memory bird. It was weird. He headed toward the memory bird, then caught the smell of the blind bird and veered off to get it. Sigh.
The next double was better, we put the blind further out of line of the marks and he was okay with it.
Blinds were only so-so today. He did blow me off on one, heading off on his own agenda. I did exactly what Dan told me to do, and lordy it does work.
First time I line him up, give him the "back" command, and he heads off a short distance and then veers off to the right, toward a sign pole. GRRR. I whistle sit him, give him an angle back, and he veers off toward the sign pole again.
Ok you little @#[email protected][email protected]#, I call him back. Walk up a little closer, and send him again. He heads off on his own path again. Now since he's done it twice, I know he's just blowing me off, he's not confused. So here's what Dan told me to do.
I let him head off in his own direction. When he gets sort of where he thinks the bird is, I whistle sit him, and then I give him the come in whistle. All the way in he gets whistle-nick-whistle-nick-whistle. And I mean ALL the way in. 
So you want to go over THERE instead? FINE. Go. But you're going to pay the price all the way back in if you do it.
Sure enough, the next time I lined him up he took a lovely straight line right to the blind.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

for the whistle-nick-whistle

are you using the come in whistle or the sit whistle?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Barb I think that is standard fare although I'm not sure I see the point in letting the dog get that far out (as in, 20, 30+ yards). Usually if Fisher takes off on a bad angle I call him back immediately with a NO-HERE the first time, then NO-HERE-nicknicknick the 2nd time. If that doesn't fix it I'm screwed and need to change something.
I will warn you however that this can make dogs apprehensive about blinds in general, anxious at the line, and is a big momentum killer. So while an effective correction, if you find that you are using this on a regular basis I would change and simplify so your dog is successful.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Today was not as good as yesterday. My training partner came out again this morning, we are trying to squeeze as much training as we can into the last few days of the tolerable weather.
> I am of the opinion that training consecutive days isn't good for Tito. Tomorrow we go to Dan's, and we'll see how he does since that's his 3rd consecutive day.
> He had a hard time on the memory bird of the first double. We did a double and a blind, and he amazed me by scenting the blind, which was a good 40 yards away in alfalfa, and heading for it instead of the memory bird. It was weird. He headed toward the memory bird, then caught the smell of the blind bird and veered off to get it. Sigh.
> The next double was better, we put the blind further out of line of the marks and he was okay with it.
> ...


Nice work, I think you handled it properly. You didn't second guess your pro, followed a plan and got the desired result!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I worked on some off lead obedience stuff today. My trainer would like me to enter some obedience events. I really think that she should do OK.

GoldenSail, what is the 122 bpm? Are you training with a metronome? Sorry if I missed something.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> for the whistle-nick-whistle
> 
> are you using the come in whistle or the sit whistle?


It does sound like she was using the come in whistle but I am also curious.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

gdgli said:


> I worked on some off lead obedience stuff today. My trainer would like me to enter some obedience events. I really think that she should do OK.
> 
> GoldenSail, what is the 122 bpm? Are you training with a metronome? Sorry if I missed something.


I would say yes. One question I have with the metronome, is my dogs get into the rhythm as well and I was always curious if an ear bug would be best rather than something they could hear too.

gdgli - 126 BPM works best for me - you do have to play a bit


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The come in whistle, was just too lazy to type "whistle whistle whistle nick whistle whistle whistle" lolol



Sunrise said:


> for the whistle-nick-whistle
> 
> are you using the come in whistle or the sit whistle?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, he gets one freebie with the "no here", and then I moved up and sent him again. The second time I waited until I was good and sure he had committed himself to heading in the wrong direction, intentionally. Dan had said to let him realize that "his way" is going to get him in trouble, whereas "my way" is going to get him the bird. So I have to make sure he is good and committed to heading off on his own agenda. I'm not talking accidentally taking a wrong line, I'm talking a blatant ignoring the "back" command and heading off where he thinks a bird ought to be. 
Good point about the dogs becoming apprehensive. This was the first time I"ve done that, and it certainly worked like a charm. 



K9-Design said:


> Barb I think that is standard fare although I'm not sure I see the point in letting the dog get that far out (as in, 20, 30+ yards). Usually if Fisher takes off on a bad angle I call him back immediately with a NO-HERE the first time, then NO-HERE-nicknicknick the 2nd time. If that doesn't fix it I'm screwed and need to change something.
> I will warn you however that this can make dogs apprehensive about blinds in general, anxious at the line, and is a big momentum killer. So while an effective correction, if you find that you are using this on a regular basis I would change and simplify so your dog is successful.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we just got back from our agility private lesson (1/2 hour). Tito did a great job, nailed every weave entry from either side, and didn't pop out of the weave poles at all. Did a great teeter, too. I was very pleased.
The ONLY thing is he seemed really lackluster and tired. I didn't think I worked him that hard with the birds this morning, but maybe so. It concerns me a little bit. I'm probably just hyper-sensitive with everything else going on right now.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been thinking about this, and I think the answer is that it made a BIG impression on him to come all the way back in from over 30 yards out, being nicked the whole way. His next line was picture perfect.
Not sure with an independent (read, bonehead) dog like Tito that coming back just a short distance with a couple of nicks would have made as much of an impression.
That's my guess as far as why Dan said let him head out before calling him back in.




K9-Design said:


> Barb I think that is standard fare although I'm not sure I see the point in letting the dog get that far out (as in, 20, 30+ yards). .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> we just got back from our agility private lesson (1/2 hour). Tito did a great job, nailed every weave entry from either side, and didn't pop out of the weave poles at all. Did a great teeter, too. I was very pleased.
> The ONLY thing is he seemed really lackluster and tired. I didn't think I worked him that hard with the birds this morning, but maybe so. It concerns me a little bit. I'm probably just hyper-sensitive with everything else going on right now.


Could be a reaction to the pressure from this morning. I know back in the days when I used pressure, I found dark timing for a few hours and no training for at least a day was how my dogs did best.

Edit to add: there is no judgement express or implied in the above - it is merely an observation


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I've been thinking about this, and I think the answer is that it made a BIG impression on him to come all the way back in from over 30 yards out, being nicked the whole way. His next line was picture perfect.
> Not sure with an independent (read, bonehead) dog like Tito that coming back just a short distance with a couple of nicks would have made as much of an impression.
> That's my guess as far as why Dan said let him head out before calling him back in.


Gotcha, could be the case. I hate to let them roll for very long in the wrong direction without doing something, as with every step they take in "their" direction, the more it confirms it in their mind that they are right.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

So, 2 nights in a row where traffic was so bad I missed my classes. This is starting to really work my nerves - you folks in the Northwest - how is your traffic?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito will take a huge amount of pressure in field, when he knows he deserved it (like this morning).
Just a personal opinion, I think most dogs can take pressure when they made the decision to do something other than what they were told to do. A fair correction, issued fairly (not in anger), with proper timing, doesn't phase him at all because he knows how to turn the pressure back off. 
I think the problem comes in (my I'm philosophical tonight ) when the dogs don't know what they were corrected for, and then don't know how to avoid the corrections, so they become worried. Not to humanize dogs, but if someone smacked me on the arm because I had thrown a drink in their face, I'd know how to avoid being smacked. And I'd figure I had it coming. But if someone smacked me and I had absolutely no idea why, I'd be pretty worried being around that person the next time. Everything I did I'd be wondering if THAT's what I got smacked for before???
Tito blew me off not once but twice. As Dan would say, if he had a middle finger it would have been up. The first one is a "gimme". The second one, no. 
Anyway, he seems fine now. I wonder if it's just the stress of everything going on with Toby, none of us are getting much sleep these days, including Tito. 




Sunrise said:


> Could be a reaction to the pressure from this morning. I know back in the days when I used pressure, I found dark timing for a few hours and no training for at least a day was how my dogs did best.
> 
> Edit to add: there is no judgement express or implied in the above - it is merely an observation


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

just rambling more....Tito can NOT take corrections in obedience. He is incredibly "soft" there. I think it's because in obedience I don't see the instincts and drive take over like I do in field. He's more than willing to do it my way in obedience, because he doesn't really give a hoot about the obedience exercises like he does the birds, and pretty much likes to please me. If he does something wrong in obedience it's a true mistake, not willful disregard of a command. He was taught in obedience with praise, rewards, treats, etc. I don't dare even "yell" at him.
There's never been any reason to correct him in agility, so I don't really know how he'd respond. 
But with feathers, whew, he's a different dog. I never knew him until he got out around the birds, and I saw a side of him I never dreamed existed. 
Dan told me that he even had to think hard about whether or not he would breed his girl to Tito because he is SO darned independent out there. But he decided to because he feels that the independence is really a sign of huge prey drive and instinct, which he wasn't trained young enough to control as much as Dan would like to see. Dan feels that if Tito had been trained in field from the time he was a few months old, rather than 3 years old, this would have been much better controlled and we wouldn't be fighting the battles we do now. 
Don't get me wrong, it has gotten MUCH better. Huge improvements in his "team player" attitude. But it's been a struggle the whole way. 
I have no idea where I was headed with this.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

yes, I totally agree that a dog who understands how to stop the correction can bounce back fully and quickly. 

I am sure he fully deserved and understood the pressure. I am just not sure the old timers were wrong by saying after pressure had been applied, the dog had the correct response and earned his praise, then the dogs need time to process (crating, quiet time etc). I never tried anything after a heavy training day - my trainer would have probably have slapped me around if I had LOL He was a schuntzhund training of the old sytle and you did things his way!!

Around here the ticks are awful right now - is it possible he has been bitten and might be feeling a bit off?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah, I hadn't really thought of it that way but I do agree that sometimes some time off to process things does seem to make a difference. I've always said that Tito is a "less is more" kind of guy, and that's in keeping with what you're saying.
I haven't found any ticks on Tito in months, I don't think I've found any at all this year? Not that there haven't been any, but I haven't seen any. He seems fine now, bugging me to play with him, but TBDs for sure enter my thoughts right away. He's due for blood work again in January, I'll have the full tick panel run then again just to be on the safe side.




Sunrise said:


> yes, I totally agree that a dog who understands how to stop the correction can bounce back fully and quickly.
> 
> I am sure he fully deserved and understood the pressure. I am just not sure the old timers were wrong by saying after pressure had been applied, the dog had the correct response and earned his praise, then the dogs need time to process (crating, quiet time etc). I never tried anything after a heavy training day - my trainer would have probably have slapped me around if I had LOL He was a schuntzhund training of the old sytle and you did things his way!!
> 
> Around here the ticks are awful right now - is it possible he has been bitten and might be feeling a bit off?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> just rambling more....Tito can NOT take corrections in obedience. He is incredibly "soft" there. I think it's because in obedience I don't see the instincts and drive take over like I do in field. He's more than willing to do it my way in obedience, because he doesn't really give a hoot about the obedience exercises like he does the birds, and pretty much likes to please me. If he does something wrong in obedience it's a true mistake, not willful disregard of a command. He was taught in obedience with praise, rewards, treats, etc. I don't dare even "yell" at him.
> There's never been any reason to correct him in agility, so I don't really know how he'd respond.
> But with feathers, whew, he's a different dog. I never knew him until he got out around the birds, and I saw a side of him I never dreamed existed.
> Dan told me that he even had to think hard about whether or not he would breed his girl to Tito because he is SO darned independent out there. But he decided to because he feels that the independence is really a sign of huge prey drive and instinct, which he wasn't trained young enough to control as much as Dan would like to see. Dan feels that if Tito had been trained in field from the time he was a few months old, rather than 3 years old, this would have been much better controlled and we wouldn't be fighting the battles we do now.
> ...


grins - I think you are just noodling  a good thing.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I think the noodling twist the thread has taken is interesting.

Training with the Pro tomorrow. I have a page and a half of questions for him in my training journal.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

gdgli said:


> I worked on some off lead obedience stuff today. My trainer would like me to enter some obedience events. I really think that she should do OK.
> 
> GoldenSail, what is the 122 bpm? Are you training with a metronome? Sorry if I missed something.


Yes I bought one awhile ago and used it to practice footwork a few times but I am just now actually using it with my dog. It makes me aware of how off I probably am when I train without it as I tend to fall off the beat as time lengthens..


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A cold, windy day at Dan's yesterday, probably our last until March. From this point on we take it a week at a time, looking at the weather but realistically the weather won't be good enough any more.
Tito ran 3 really nice cold blinds, out in a field with pretty heavy cover. The only problem arose when I sent him in the wrong direction, because I didn't remember where the blind was. Ooops.
Then we worked on marks, because I told Dan that I had seen a problem with his memory earlier in the week. Dan assures me that's normal when you've been concentrating so much on blinds. We did some memory singles, including heel backs and bird in mouth singles. Those were no problem. Also did some simple doubles, where the go bird was hand thrown (by me) and the memory bird was about 40-80 yards away. He did lose the memory bird a couple of times.
Dan says that he's not losing the bird, and he's marking really well, he's just having a minor confusion as to what's going on since we haven't run any doubles in ages and ages. He also said almost all of it is handler error. I'm supposed to cue him with "where's your mark", which I don't. Also he said I don't give him a chance to look and cue in on the bird, I just whip him around and send him. So I'm to work on that, too.
I hate winter.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

A comment I had received more than a few times is "Take your time". This has come from my mentor, a judge, and other handlers. I finally trained myself to slow down. I think that I developed the habit of sending quickly when pheasant hunting with friends. After returning with the first bird I would send quickly on the second bird so as not to lose a cripple. 

We often say when you concentrate on one thing, we create a problem elsewhere. That's where Tito's marking confusion is probably coming from (temporary, I'm sure).


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Barb you need to plan another trip down in January to see your son, and bring Tito this time


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Lordy, I would LOVE to!




K9-Design said:


> Barb you need to plan another trip down in January to see your son, and bring Tito this time


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh Lordy, I would LOVE to!


If you decide to go and drive down, I'll be your co pilot !!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

you have to promise not to tell my husband where I went 



my4goldens said:


> If you decide to go and drive down, I'll be your co pilot !!!!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> you have to promise not to tell my husband where I went


if you promise not to tell mine !


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> you have to promise not to tell my husband where I went





my4goldens said:


> if you promise not to tell mine !


Hmmmm. I think I will tell them both!:nono:

You girls are terrible.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

LOL, no, then they will want to come with us, and then it will turn into a FISHING trip rather than training


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yesterday we trained with the Pro again.

We are inexperienced blind runners, Winter and I.
So blind running for us is about 3 basic things.
1) Momentum....."She is giving you a good sit, look out, and is gathered and ready to go. Quit fussing on the line, she gave you a good line three times before you sent her. You are trying for the perfect line, it is not about perfect lines, it is about good momentum off the line.
2) Whistle Sits...."You want quick crisp whistle sits. No looping or running for 10 more steps. No auto casting. If the whistle sit is not good than the blind no longer matters and the point of the drill is the whistle sit."
3) Casting...."Everyone wants to line or one whistle a blind. Don't worry about how many whistles to a blind. Right now we just want her taking every cast correctly. It's with experience that lines will get better and casts will become more precise."

"Momentum and building confidence that is the key. Last winter you ran singles all winter, this winter you will be running blinds and singles."

That is our lesson in a nut shell.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

It sounds like your pro has given you good advice. Actually, I have to remember not to fuss too much at the line myself.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

One of the things that Dan told me this week I need to work on *might* apply to you as well.
He said I need to practice knowing when Tito is looking out and locked on something, and then SEND him. He says I tend to look out myself, rather than at the dog, and Tito will be ready to go several times and I'm still messing around. This is true of me on both marks and blinds. 
So he told me to work first at very short distances, learning when he is focused and locked, and then start to increase the distance.




hollyk said:


> Yesterday we trained with the Pro again.
> 
> We are inexperienced blind runners, Winter and I.
> So blind running for us is about 3 basic things.
> ...


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> One of the things that Dan told me this week I need to work on *might* apply to you as well.
> He said I need to practice knowing when Tito is looking out and locked on something, and then SEND him. He says I tend to look out myself, rather than at the dog, and Tito will be ready to go several times and I'm still messing around. This is true of me on both marks and blinds.
> So he told me to work first at very short distances, learning when he is focused and locked, and then start to increase the distance.


I seem to do better on the nonfussing when we run marks. Still working on remembering where it falls by the way. It is on blinds that I'm really not sure of the "lock" killing her momentum. 
Yep, only allowed to run short confidence building blinds right now, but we can add distance when we run it for a second or third time.
Blinds are tricky but I love running them.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

We ended the week on a great note!!  

Yesterday was a bit of a struggle, but I learned that indirect pressure works really well with Riot. I was just working on his hold and walking fetch, and he was messing around, spitting out the bumper, wiping his head around, not even listening to a sit command. So I gave him a sit, burn, SIT. His whole attitude switched around. Started focusing and we got a few really good walking fetches and fetches with "distraction" (another bumper far away in the field). 

Today, my loving husband agreed to go throw a few marks for us. We went to a brand new field that I found (thank you google earth). It was not cut , but the grass was not too high, maybe a little under the knee. The first mark was a bit over 100 yds. Riot nailed it. Put it right between his paws. I was smiling so big when he came back with it. Then, even better, was that he did a perfect hold and deliver! I was even able to put my hand down to the bumper, remove my hand, and then go back and take the bumper. Super proud. The second mark was longer, about 150 yds. We haven't done many short then long marks, so I wanted to make sure he wasn't going to hunt too short. He did brilliant! His line was perfect. He slowed down a little short of the bumper, but hunted it up perfectly. Such a smart puppy! And another perfect delivery and hold. It was so awesome to see him streak out there and pin the marks. THAT is why I love field work!


----------

